# Jason Kubel



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Is he going to be 100% this year? He had a tough time last year and Gardenhire said it was mostly mental. Gardenhire also said he has the most offensive potential of anyboy, excluding joe mauer(last year on the gardy show on KFGO). Would he be a huge addition


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If he can stay healthy look out. The farm system guys were drooling over him when he was coming up. I heard on the radio that he is moving well without pain, something he hasn't done in a long time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have absolutely NO confidence in him.......I certainly hope he proves me wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

When his leg hinges are oiled, he can be a masher and has better range than Shannon Stewart. If he doesn't tear his ACL in winterball two years ago, my bet is that we would have no Rondell.

I think that his potential is similar to Cuddy (lower BA, higher slugging...similar OPS) and he provides logistical toughness adding another big lefty bat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If IFS and BUTS, were .......well, you know the rest. I will believe it when I see it and I would love to be proved wrong on this one!!!!! :wink:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Kubel has lost a little weight and slimmed down, hopefully this will add some speed to his game and not take away from his power. If his knees stay healthy hopefully he can help the twins make another run at the playoffs.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

He's looking good so far in spring training. Knee doesn't seem to be bothering him. Hope it continues to the regular season!


----------

